# Mud Skipper Longtail Motors



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know there was a post on cheap mud motors earlier. But these Thai motors really have my attention. How many of you guys are running the 6.5hp and how do you like them for being under $400?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have any first-hand experience Jr., but I have heard quite a bit about them online. Apparently the 2 main issues with them are that they run an aluminum prop which can get chewed up pretty quickly depending on where you run it, and they also incorporate plastic bushings on the lower end. I'm not sure if that's an issue or not but I would personally have a hard time trusting it. No cavitation plate would worry me too, but like I said I haven't run one personally. My .02 would be to pay a bit more and stick with a sturdier frame that's built for duck hunting, to handle marsh conditions.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pumpgunner said:


> I don't have any first-hand experience Jr., but I have heard quite a bit about them online. Apparently the 2 main issues with them are that they run an aluminum prop which can get chewed up pretty quickly depending on where you run it, and they also incorporate plastic bushings on the lower end. I'm not sure if that's an issue or not but I would personally have a hard time trusting it. No cavitation plate would worry me too, but like I said I haven't run one personally. My .02 would be to pay a bit more and stick with a sturdier frame that's built for duck hunting, to handle marsh conditions.


What exactly does a cavitation plate do?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What exactly does a cavitation plate do?


In most longtail designs, the cavitation plate is designed to run just under the surface of the water and hold the prop at a specific. depth. If your plate is set right your prop will stay at the right depth and you won't have to have constant pressure on the handle to keep it in place, and with some motors you can adjust your plate with shims to tune it to the right spot. I have run motors that aren't set up right and they can be a real pain, you always have to be leaning on the handle to get it to run right and it can wear you out over a long run. Running one that is set up right is a whole different world, I can literally run my current motor hands off and steer with one finger.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I have build a few long tails and I think just bolting to the case is just crazy having no support on the shaft when your prop decides to dig 3 feet in clay mud before your can shut it down .They are very easy to make if no someone with a welder and a saw .You don't need fancy bearing housing like mudbuddy first one I made I drilled out some mild steel round bar then used brass bushing works great.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Love mine for the price and lately i have been driving right past the guys that are stuck.:O--O:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw that they now sell a cavitation plate you can bolt onto the mud skipper motor. I failed at attempting to make my own mud motor, and it was too heavy for my little boat. I'm just looking for a little motor to push me to a few easy spots. Right now, I'm using an electric trolling motor and it's really slow going. And college seems to have eaten all of my funds, but Christmas is coming up.


----------



## Kylure (Oct 7, 2015)

I Love mine too. I have only had it for a year but so far it is awesome. I have the 8hp Predator on it.


----------



## Kylure (Oct 7, 2015)

The bushing is Delrin and seems to hold up well. Mud skipper sells a bronze replacement if you wanted to up grade. I did buy a spare Delrin one JIC. and the props are only 15 ish bucks so i have a few spares i carry around as well. I have not needed to replace the prop due to damage yet.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kylure said:


> The bushing is Delrin and seems to hold up well. Mud skipper sells a bronze replacement if you wanted to up grade. I did buy a spare Delrin one JIC. and the props are only 15 ish bucks so i have a few spares i carry around as well. I have not needed to replace the prop due to damage yet.


I also saw that if you post a video and testimonial to their page, you get 2 free props. Thanks for the information and welcome to the board!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Its actually 3 props i think. Working on doing mine right now.

Junior, where do you live? If you want i can give you a ride with my set up and you cant "try it before you buy it". I frequent ogden and Howard's and some times harold s crane


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Its actually 3 props i think. Working on doing mine right now.
> 
> Junior, where do you live? If you want i can give you a ride with my set up and you cant "try it before you buy it". I frequent ogden and Howard's and some times harold s crane


Were you out at OB Saturday evening? I saw 2 boats sitting in the parking lot with them on. I didn't want to walk over and start snooping, so I sat in my truck with some binoculars looking at them lol. I may have to take you up on that. Can one guy lift it?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No harolds on saturday and brbr on sunday.
You cant lift it but you can drag it very easily if you have a little bit of ass behind you. Me and my 12 yo son can easily drag it over any dike at the wma's.
We had 3 full bags of dekes(52 ducks, 6 super mag goose floaters) a mojo, 2 guns, 2 oars, a tote with shells, first aid kit ect., that weighs over 40 pounds and our 2 bodies in it and we still do over 10 mph at least. All we take out to jump the dikes are the decoy bags.


----------



## Kylure (Oct 7, 2015)

No problem and thank you! Id be interested to hear what you decided.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I took mine out for the first time last Sunday it has the predator 6.5 on it the hole setup weights 70 pounds or so it pushes my 12 foot v bow really good it's my first mud motor and boat I will be upgrading to 12 foot Jon boat next year however


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

These are on sale now. I think I'm going to pull the trigger tonight and order one with a cavitation plate. I'm definitely not looking into racing my boat or going through some thick mud. My electric motor can get me to a few of my places now, but it takes a long time and I can only go as far as my little battery will take me. I'm mainly getting this to run a few canals and take me to the other side of some big ponds. And since I already have the motor, I should save a bit of money. It'll be a small upgrade to my setup now, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Junior,

I would suggest looking into Swamp Runner long tail kits. (thai long tails) Jon the owner is very helpful and has wide knowledge on these, and travels to Thailand often. I did all my research and checked everything out this season on what to buy for a "do it yourself kit" 

Mudmotorkit.com is Swamp Runner's web page.

Me along with 3 of my buddies build our kits this year and we have had nothing but amazing results. They will beat any regular long tail on the market if you ever did decide you wanted to go through some mud, they get you more performance than other kits also. 

Now for the plastic bushing at the end, yes that is true it is plastic. But that is because people were scared of a wood bushing (actually stronger). So they decided to stick with plastic, they sell a brass or some metal bushing or wood on their website. I just ordered 2 wood bushings for 3 bucks each. 

Also yes the props are Aluminum, and here is why. If you are running down the canal and hit a stump,rock,log, metal pole, ETC. the prop will give first rather than breaking your shaft or doing any damage to your motor. When you order these kits they give you 2 props. I carry a spare with me. They are also under 20 bucks depending on the size and pitch you want. 

I have had, Mud buddy, Mayhem, Dixie, and Go Devil mud motors, and they are all great. I am not here to bash any brands. But I will never go back. You will be very happy if you decide to go with Swamp Runner. 

I have a Honda GX390 on a 1436 aluma-craft riveted boat. I hit Bear River, Farmington, and Harold Crane lots, if you wanna see it or come for a ride let me know. I hope this helps and good luck on your build


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SX2 said:


> Junior,
> 
> I would suggest looking into Swamp Runner long tail kits. (thai long tails) Jon the owner is very helpful and has wide knowledge on these, and travels to Thailand often. I did all my research and checked everything out this season on what to buy for a "do it yourself kit"
> 
> ...


I appreciate the information. I looked into the swamp runner. I don't really see the difference between them and the mud skippers. Except the mud skippers offer a few more upgrades to the kit that I'm sure are still compatible with the runners. And from what I'm reading, the swamp runners have a deeper transom mount. The problem I had with the swamp runners is that they want $100 more and around $60 to ship. By then, I'm in $460 where I paid $305 including shipping for the mud skipper. Like I said, I'm not looking into beating any other motor, or going through any serious mud. I just want to run a few rivers, canals, and get from one side of the pond to the other. I already had a motor, so I decided on a kit.

Everyone that owns one of these kits loves it. Everyone that has a different kit loves theirs. I'm thinking that this will do the little bit that I'm expecting of it. In about 5 years, I'll upgrade to a legitimate longtail when I get a better boat. Until then, I'm in college with a small budget and a crappy boat.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to make the cavitation plate at work and try it. I made a prototype already but wasnt happy with it. Hold off on buying that part if you havent already and i will make 2 if it works better this time and you can have one.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I am going to make the cavitation plate at work and try it. I made a prototype already but wasnt happy with it. Hold off on buying that part if you havent already and i will make 2 if it works better this time and you can have one.


Now I'm seeing that there is a cavitation plate that connects to the fin, and an anti-cavitation plate that looks like a tail over top of the propeller. Which are you talking about?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The one over the top. The bottom one is the one i tried messing with and it did nothing but catch a bunch of crap and reeds/grass/moss and slow you down. I ran it twice and cut it off post haste.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> The one over the top. The bottom one is the one i tried messing with and it did nothing but catch a bunch of crap and reeds/grass/moss and slow you down. I ran it twice and cut it off post haste.


Good to know about the one on the fin. Let me know how the top one goes. It looks simple to cut with a torch, trim it, and mount it, but I'm not sure how perfect the angle needs to be in order for it to work.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SX2 said:


> Junior,
> 
> They will beat any regular long tail on the market if you ever did decide you wanted to go through some mud, they get you more performance than other kits also.


Sorry, but I have to call bull$hit on this statement. They don't beat every other longtail on the market, there is a reason they are inexpensive. Do they work? Yes. Do parts wear out quicker? Yes. I will just say the shallow areas we hunt we see more of these "kit" longtails and homemade motors struggling to get through. That super long a$$ tail makes sharp turns a bitch in tight narrow channels as well.

Junior for what you are wanting to use it for I'm sure it will be fine and much better than your electric motor.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the motor I purchased and what I expect from it since I get to the refuge 5 minutes before shooting hours.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha! That's cool. One wrong move on the handle and they would be done. Those guys are nuts!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I got this kit in the mail. I didn't realize the tail was around 40 feet long . I noticed right away that the propellers are extremely light and made of aluminum. It seems like one hit to a rock and it's done for. I've also been watching a guy on youtube giving an honest review on these. In one of his videos, he goes through 2 inches of water, but it was slow going. Real slow. That's fine by me since the most shallow places I hunt are about 8 inches deep. 

So now I have a dilemma. I have an old blue lifan 6.5 harbor freight motor and it has been sitting for around 5 years. I opened the gas tank and there's some old fuel and rust. I was wondering if it would be possible to get it running like a champ again, or if it would be cheaper to go buy the new predator motor for $99. My plan was to clean out the tank, follow the flow of fuel and clean all of that, and then clean out the carburetor. Anything else crucial I'd need to get done?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just buy a new one
Dont worry about the prop too much. I ran mine the last 3 trips with ice and its still in 1 piece.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Just buy a new one
> Dont worry about the prop too much. I ran mine the last 3 trips with ice and its still in 1 piece.


Everyone has told me to just buy a new motor. I hate hearing that! But it looks like that'll be my birthday present in January. And I'll relive the wasted motor for the rest of my life when I ask my wife if I can buy something. :sad:

That's good to know about the ice as well. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Everyone has told me to just buy a new motor. I hate hearing that! But it looks like that'll be my birthday present in January. And I'll relive the wasted motor for the rest of my life when I ask my wife if I can buy something. :sad:
> 
> That's good to know about the ice as well. Thanks!


It shouldn't be too much work to clean your fuel system out and get it running, then you can still buy the new motor and have the old one as backup. Ask your wife if she would rather have you out in the marsh in the cold with a questionable old motor or a nice shiny new reliable one :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

His wife might not like him much in the first place. That might be just what she needs to finish the job.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought I'd resurrect this old thread. I ended up getting the Mud Skipper kit and a new Predator 6.5 hemi motor on sale. I bought a stage one kit for the motor that upgraded the air intake, exhaust, jetted the carb, and an 8 degree timing key. I was told by OMB Warehouse that I should gain around 1-1.5hp. Also, I was told I'd get more gain from the hemi version motor compared to the other one. I also ordered a 7 inch prop to put on it. After tax returns came in, I also went and bought a 1436 Tracker jon boat from Fred's Marine in Layton, since the glue on my 1960's jon boat wasn't holding anymore. 

We tested the motor and boat on Wednesday at Willard Spur. I'm very well pleased with the motor. It went a lot faster than I had expected. It's not a speed demon, but I had never felt the wind or made a wake with my electric trolling motor :grin:. It moved through the shallow water with no problems, and we even made it through some reeds. The Spur is pretty much the kind of environment I hunt, so I think this motor is perfect for me. I'm in the motor and kit $500. I think it was well worth the money.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this old thread. I ended up getting the Mud Skipper kit and a new Predator 6.5 hemi motor on sale. I bought a stage one kit for the motor that upgraded the air intake, exhaust, jetted the carb, and an 8 degree timing key. I was told by OMB Warehouse that I should gain around 1-1.5hp. Also, I was told I'd get more gain from the hemi version motor compared to the other one. I also ordered a 7 inch prop to put on it. After tax returns came in, I also went and bought a 1436 Tracker jon boat from Fred's Marine in Layton, since the glue on my 1960's jon boat wasn't holding anymore.
> 
> We tested the motor and boat on Wednesday at Willard Spur. I'm very well pleased with the motor. It went a lot faster than I had expected. It's not a speed demon, but I had never felt the wind or made a wake with my electric trolling motor :grin:. It moved through the shallow water with no problems, and we even made it through some reeds. The Spur is pretty much the kind of environment I hunt, so I think this motor is perfect for me. I'm in the motor and kit $500. I think it was well worth the money.


NICE! We love our 14HP!


----------

